# [reseaux] aircrack, airodump, kismet...

## ablyes

airodump n'existe pas sous gentoo ?

c'est quoi la différence entre airodump, tcpdump et kismet ?

merciLast edited by ablyes on Fri Jun 03, 2005 2:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ttgeub

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> tout est dans le titre. 
> 
> c'est quoi la différence entre airodump, tcpdump et kismet ?
> 
> merci

 

tout est chez google 

google : airodump tcpdump  kismet 

merci

Suffit de lire la premiere reponse de google  :Evil or Very Mad:  en francais ou non d ailleurs

----------

## ablyes

tu fais chier, tu connais pas tu reponds pas, tu ne veux pas répondre tu reponds pas. 

j'ai deja fait cette recherche, je connais la diff, mais je veux l'avis de qq qui a de l'expérience.

qui a utilisé ça dans un de ces projets pour me donner des remarques utiles qui ne se trouvent pas sur le net.

@+

----------

## yoyo

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> tu fais chier, tu connais pas tu reponds pas, tu ne veux pas répondre tu reponds pas.

 J'aime pas le ton de ce thread (valable également pour ttypub dont la réponse est vraiment sêche).

On n'est pas là pour flamer merci !

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> j'ai deja fait cette recherche, je connais la diff, mais je veux l'avis de qq qui a de l'expérience.
> 
> qui a utilisé ça dans un de ces projets pour me donner des remarques utiles qui ne se trouvent pas sur le net.
> 
> @+

 Et bien j'ai fais le recherche proposée par ttypub et voila ce que je peux lire :  *Quote:*   

> Je vous recommande d'utiliser airodump à la place de tcpdump par ce qu'il peut manipuler de gros (>2 GB) fichiers de capture et qu'il présente des information plus compréhensibles au sujet de chaque AP (ESSID, nombre total d'IVs unique...).
> 
> Notez que vous pouvez utiliser airodump et Kismet en même temps mais dans ce cas, il est suggéré de verrouiller le saut de canal (channel hopping - 'L' dans Kismet).

 Si ça ce n'est pas un avis et des remarques utiles de quelqu'un qui a de l'expérience, je ne vois pas ce que tu veux d'autre.

Précise peut-être d'avantage ta requète ...

----------

## ttgeub

1-je n'ai nullement ete grossier !  je n'ai insulté personne ! mettre les deux reponses sur le meme plan me semble déplacer yoyo

2-faire un mimum de recherche est clairement dans la "charte du forum" et donner une explication précise de la question n'est pas non plus un mal ... la question donnait vraiment l'impression que la personne n'avait fait aucune recherche et utilisait la solution de facilité ...

----------

## yoyo

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> 1-je n'ai nullement ete grossier !  je n'ai insulté personne ! mettre les deux reponses sur le meme plan me semble déplacer yoyo

 Je n'ai jamais dit une chose pareille !! (je dois mal m'exprimer en ce moment beaucoup de personnes se méprennent sur mes propos  :Sad:  ). J'ai juste dis que "[ta] réponse est vraiment sêche", remarque motivé par le petit "  :Evil or Very Mad:  " et les phrases limites "morse".

Je craignais simplement un risque de flaming, la réponse de ablyes (1ère phrase) étant très limite et incitant à répondre dans le même ton.

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> 2-faire un mimum de recherche est clairement dans la "charte du forum" et donner une explication précise de la question n'est pas non plus un mal ... la question donnait vraiment l'impression que la personne n'avait fait aucune recherche et utilisait la solution de facilité ...

  Je ne discute pas sur le fond mais juste sur la forme; je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce point. Voire même davantage sur la réponse qu'il a faite a ton post.

----------

## ttgeub

Ben alors on est parfaitement d'accord et j'admet volontier que ma réponse été un peu sèche. J'avoue être un peu sur les nerfs actuellement

----------

## ablyes

salut,

désolé mais je suis comme ça ^^ même quand je suis de bonne humeur. 

en fait airodump et aireplay font partie de aircrack que je voulais utiliser justement. mais la version dans portage me donne pas ces deux outils (airplay et aircrack) donc je crois que je suis obligé soit d'attendre, soit d'installer les sources targz.

mais je comprends pas, pourtant sur portage c'est bien la dernière version en 2.1 ! la meme derniere version que sur le site d'aircrack.

j'ai fait l'essai avec kismet, mais je crois que ma faute est de ne pas avoir fixé un channel pour kismet, pour l'obliger à écouter que sur un seul channel (grosse faute ? je sais pas).

j'ai atteint 200 000 paquets. j'ai lancé aircrack, apres 45 min il n'a toujours rien trouvé.

je me dis c'est soit kismet qui est mal configuré, soit faut vraiment utiliser airodump pour récurperer le fichier pcap.

d'ailleurs kismet capture directemen et sauvegarde dans un fichier par defaut kismet_date_version.

je n'ai pas essayé airplay, vue que su la version de portage il n'y est pas, j'ai donc été obligé de forcer mon autre ordi a telecharger des données inutiles.

@+

----------

## Adrien

Je sais pas exactement ce que tu cherches à faire, quoique j'en ai peut-être une vague idée mais de toute façon je ne vois pas pourquoi tu t'emm***es avec aircrack, je l'ai essayé, et ça marche pas bien il me semble et il fonctionne uniquement avec certains chipsets en plus (pê le tien si t'as de la chance).

Pour kismet, j'ai jamais réussi à le configurer, ça c'est peut-être de ma faute mais bon ....

En tout cas, il me semble d'après mon expérience personnelle que tcpdump et ethereal sont largement suffisants. 

tcpdump si tu veux juste créer une dumpfile et ethereal si tu cherches à y voir un peu plus clair (en plus, c'est tout beau et tout)  :Smile: 

----------

## ablyes

ces deux logiciels ne suffiront pas, je veux cracker ma propre clé wep.

pour kismet faut juste que tu mets deux variables dans /etc/kismet.conf

la variable user : tu mets pas root, mais un utilisateur valide

une variable pour ton cheap : driver de ton chip, interface, nom que tu veux pr identifier

exemple : madwifi_g, ath0, macacarte

il est conseillé de le lancer avec l'option -I pour se fixer un channel, si tu veux cracker une clé wep, tu peux faire un iwlist ath0 scan en mode managed, t'auras meme les reseaux dont le broadcast est désactivé, t'auras le channel sur lequel il fonctionne, mais t'auras pas le nom du reseau (essid).

je crois que je vais essayer dans la section network en anglais pour voir si en dehors de la communauté fr on s'amuse à faire ça, parceque ça repond pas trop içi.

merci.Last edited by ablyes on Fri Jun 03, 2005 5:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Adrien

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> ces deux logiciels ne suffiront pas, je veux cracker ma propre clé wep.
> 
> pour kismet faut juste que tu mets deux variables dans /etc/kismet.conf
> 
> la variable user : tu mets pas root, mais un utilisateur valide
> ...

 

Oui je connais, j'ai fait joujou avec ça aussi! Les deux softs ne suffiront pas pour cracker ta clé wep mais par contre tcpdump & airsnort suffisent ou bien ethereal & tcpdump.

Tu crées un fichier .dump en sniffant avec tcpdump ou ethereal et puis ensuite tu charges ton fichier avec airsnort et y'a plus qu'à attendre  :Wink: 

----------

## ablyes

airsnort a besoin de trop de paquets, déjà qu'il faut plus de 45 min pour avoir 200 000 paquets (il faut 250 000 paquets pour aircrack pour du wep 64 bits (48 bis si vous voulez, chacun dit ce qu'il veut)), en plus je telechargais un truc sur un site ftp a fond pour obliger le reseau wifi a papoter.

----------

## Adrien

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> airsnort a besoin de trop de paquets, déjà qu'il faut plus de 45 min pour avoir 200 000 paquets (il faut 250 000 paquets pour aircrack pour du wep 64 bits (48 bis si vous voulez, chacun dit ce qu'il veut)), en plus je telechargais un truc sur un site ftp a fond pour obliger le reseau wifi a papoter.

 

Je ne sais pas si certains softs permettent de trouver la clé avec moins de paquets et puis quelque soit celui que tu utilises le crackage de clé n'est pas une science exacte, c'est aussi une question de traffic et de chance.

Enfin déjà comme tu vas générer du traffic ça te simplifiera la vie  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

aircrack est ptet longuet mais une fois qu'il a le nombre de paquet qu'il veut : wep cass rulez!

wepattack est mieux dans le sens ou il a besoin d'1 paquet crypté...mais après c'est du brute force.

donc long!

enfin bon moi c'est bien jolie tout ces programmes mais ça règles pas mon problème : j'ai 8 à 10 réseaux à casser mais bien sûr : j'ai encore pécho aucun paquets cryptés dessus (que des paquets LLC...snifff)

doit y avoir une méthode pour force une ap à envoyer un paquet crypté non?

----------

## ablyes

ben justement airplay et là pour ça.

je sais qu'il ya deux methodes, une que je connais bien c'est d'avoir deux carte wifi

premier qui essaie de se connecter, t'as une échange de paquets arp crypté donc, et c'est là qu'intervient ta 2eme carte wifi qui doit etre en mode monitor pour sniffer (qui dit monitor dit atheros ou prism ou ..surtout pas broadcom ou ti ou ce qui ne marche qu'avec un simulateur wrap).

la premiere je sais plus c'est quoi, mais elle ne marche qu'avec une carte d'ou son utilité.

----------

## Adrien

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> (qui dit monitor dit atheros ou prism ou ..surtout pas broadcom ou ti ou ce qui ne marche qu'avec un simulateur wrap).

 

Aucun problème avec TI (acx100) depuis quelques temps et sinon ralink (rt2500) aussi pour le monitor mais surtout pas broadcom, ça c'est clair... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ablyes

sorry, je ne savais pas qu'avec une TI on pouvait faire du monitoring. ça fera des heureux  :Smile: 

----------

## ablyes

salut,

comment je peux savoir si le patch korek est appliqué sur aircrack que j'ai mergé ?

voici le site ou se trouve la patch :

http://www.forinsect.de/wlan/wlan-tools.html

si la réponse est non, comment je peux l'appliquer moi meme ? je crois que la réponse est : c'est pas possible, va falloir unmerger puis installer a partir de sources ?

merci.

EDIT : D'apres les logs que je trouve dans les sources de aircrack, le patch korek est implémenté depuis la version 1.3 (ou qq chose qui s'en rapproche) de aircrack, donc maintenant avec la version 2.1 j'espere que c'est mis, meme si le site en haut met le doute.

et j'ai oublié de dire qu'il fallait juste redemarrer pour voir les autres outils integrés a aircrack que je ne voyais pas apres le merge.

----------

## ablyes

j'ai posté içi : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-345058-highlight-aircrack.html

mais pareil on me boude.

```
Hello everybody, 

I'm trying to hack my wifi's network at home using aircrack. 

I've followed this tutorial : http://www.cr0.net:8040/code/network/aircrack/ 

I failed after one hour and half of aircrack examining the pcap file catched with airodump with my netgear wg511T. 

I forced my network to communicate to listen and catch IVs. So i've not used aireplay. 

After more than 500 000 ivs and 1h40 with aircrack, it did'nt find the key. 

I think the probleme is my failure when i try this 

Code: 

# iwpriv wlan0 monitor_type 1 (hostap only) 

I've tried mode in place of monitor_type but it failed again. 

Knowing than the commands are : 

Code: 

Alternatively, if your driver is compatible with the wireless tools: 

# iwconfig wlan0 mode Monitor 

# iwconfig wlan0 channel <AP channel> 

# iwpriv wlan0 monitor_type 1 (hostap only) 

# ifconfig wlan0 up 

# airodump wlan0 wlan.pcap 

However, if you use a patched version of the Orinoco driver you must issue this command: 

# iwpriv eth0 monitor 1 <AP channel> 

So where is the probleme ? 

Thank you.
```

----------

## kwenspc

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> ben justement airplay et là pour ça.
> 
> je sais qu'il ya deux methodes, une que je connais bien c'est d'avoir deux carte wifi
> 
> premier qui essaie de se connecter, t'as une échange de paquets arp crypté donc, et c'est là qu'intervient ta 2eme carte wifi qui doit etre en mode monitor pour sniffer (qui dit monitor dit atheros ou prism ou ..surtout pas broadcom ou ti ou ce qui ne marche qu'avec un simulateur wrap).
> ...

 

kewl  :Smile: 

Bon me reste pu qu'à avoir une deuxième carte wifi

(au fait les ipw2100 et ipw2200 de chez intel supportent TRES bien le mode monitoring, avis aux amateurs ^^)

merci pour l'info ablyes

[edit] site sympa sur les utilitaires wifi (tous ne sont pas dans portage mais un ptit ebuild est facile à faire pour la majorité d'entre eux) : http://www.wardrive.net/wardriving/tools [/edit]

----------

## Adrien

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> [edit] site sympa sur les utilitaires wifi (tous ne sont pas dans portage mais un ptit ebuild est facile à faire pour la majorité d'entre eux) : http://www.wardrive.net/wardriving/tools [/edit]

 

Merci bonhomme!  :Wink: 

----------

## ablyes

salut,

oué alors j'ai enfin réussi !

ça a pris un peu de temps pour collecter les 1 million de vecteur mais aircrack n'a fait qu'une bouchée du truc, 3 sec et il m'a donné la clé !

je vais essayer avec moins d'iv.

@+

----------

## scout

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> comment je peux savoir si le patch korek est appliqué sur aircrack que j'ai mergé ?
> 
> voici le site ou se trouve la patch :
> ...

 

[Off] pour voir si un programme installé par emerge a tel ou tel patch, tu vas dans le répertoire de l'ebuild, et tu regardes l'ebuild ( il y'a souvent des lignes "epatch" qui vont chercher les patchs du sous-répertoire files)

----------

## ablyes

J'ai reessayé avec 500 000 IV ça marche, ça a mis 1 sec poir le cracker.

C'est bien beau tout ça, mais apres faut pouvoir se connecter !

alors je fais ça :

```
iwconfig ath0 mode managed

iwconfig ath0 channel 9

ifconfig ath0 down

macchanger ath0 -m xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

iwconfig ath0 key xxxxxxxxxx

```

pour que ça soit le plus réaliste possible j'ai utilisé kismet pour avoir l'adresse mac associée au reseau que j'ecoute.

apres reste a m'attribuer une adresse ip !

j'utilise dhcpd mais ça marche pas  :Sad: 

alors j'essai de m'attribuer moi meme une adresse 

ifconfig ath0 192.168.1...

en donnant un nombre aléatoire, rien

en donnant le meme que celui attribué en dhcp statique par mon routeur a l'autre pc, resultat rien, nada pas de connexion (je ping www.yahoo.fr pour savoir).

alors ou est le probleme ?

merci.

----------

## pijalu

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'utilise dhcpd mais ça marche pas 
> 
> alors j'essai de m'attribuer moi meme une adresse 
> ...

 

iwconfig te dit que tu es associé avec l'ap ?

Tu dois configurer le gateway, verif avec route que tu utilises le bon gateway... 

Si ca ne marche pas, le plus simple est de noter avec kismet un mac address / ip d'un client et lorsqu'il n'est plus connecter, de changer ta mac/ip par celle la, verif egalement /var/log/message pour voir le output de dhcp

(sur des reseaux ou tu captes mal, dhcpcd a tendance a rater les request dhcp)

Si le prob persiste, verif que ta carte est sortie correctement du mode monitor

----------

## ablyes

EDIT : OK

Bon là je crois que le probleme vient vraiment de qq part d'autre, parceque j'essai de me connecter betement en wep sans filtrage mac de la part de mon routeur, donc where is the problem ?

j'ai des time out pour le dhcp

----------

## ablyes

fuck !

j'ai compris pourquoi, au fait mon routeur wrt54gs peut utiliser 4 clé hexdécimales différentes au choix à partir d'un password.

j'utilisais la number 3, c'est pour ça que ça ne marche pas. quand j'utilise la numero 1 pas de probleme.

D'ailleurs je pense que c'est normal, vue que c'est une particularité de linksys (je crois, pas sur) parceque meme sous windows a partir de son logiciel ça ne marche qu'avec la numero (je rentre le password, pas le hex bien sur). 

sous le logiciel de liksys sous windows, je rentre le pass, apres il m'invite a choisir un numero de clé parmis les 4 qui le vient de générer (les memes bien sur que ceux sur le routeur).

Bref, fait encore normaliser tout ce merdier. ça sera dur, meme pas eu le temps de normaliser ça que le wep est deja depassé !

ps : si non avec machanger et le filtrage adresse mac, je peux usurper l'autre pc sans probleme.

----------

